# Engine Kit for brute



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

hey everyone, well i think its time. i got a 09 brute force 750 and i want more power. I do lots of small mud bog competitions around here and like trail ridding too with the buddies, So what does everyone have? reliability, what kind and where to get it. I think im leaning towards a std bore kit for what i do. I already got the full muzzy and msd. help pls


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

give DSC a shout, he is a sponsor here


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

anyone else with any suggestions???


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

DSC


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

emailed him a day ago still no reply


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

post in his forum section here. He checks it at least once a day. One thing to remember, these's guys stay very busy. I know for a fact DSC has been out in the field doing test runs this past week. Videos are up in his section.


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

I suggest checking with Vforce John as well. Internet search will locate his site.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

thx minn. Hey polaris just checking but if someone suggest someone and u guys dont support them u delete his post??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No, just one or 2 in particular that we dont support b/c of shady work or bad customer service. Or them just being toolbags. Spend enough time looking around the forum and you'll know who they are... you'll see people complaining about their parts and or service.

We dont do it to bash on someone, we do it to keep our members from buying shatty products.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

montecarlo said:


> emailed him a day ago still no reply


 
Hey bud.. Sorry, I have not received a email about any kit of any kind. Give me a call and we'll see what you need.

This is my email. [email protected]

985-960-1573


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Well ill tell you now mickey is anything but shady and his kits are the most reliable on the market


Long story man.... lets just say Micky burned a lot of bridges along the way...... But , you are right about his parts. I have his pistons in mine.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

V-force John will wake up your clutch.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

. Yeah The V force clutches are by far the best upgrade for the CVT system


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> . Yeah The V force clutches are by far the best upgrade for the CVT system



For sure!!! I have VFJ's stage 3 and springs it works great!!


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

I talked to VForce John a while back about cam and piston kits. He recommended FST because he likes the power the stage 2 cams make. He did mention that in his findings that he couldnt get any real noticable gains from switching to different brands of pistons. Basically he said a piston is a piston, cams is where its at! And get bigger injectors for efi bikes. He has the maps for the msd for sure!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Stogi said:


> Long story man.... lets just say Micky burned a lot of bridges along the way...... But , you are right about his parts. I have his pistons in mine.


he is a hard man to get in touch with as he only turns the phone on for 3 hrs a day , but he will try to help you out if you can catch him, i bought a parts motor awhile back that had his 11-5 to 1 an stage 2 cams in it , tryed to look up the p/n on the piston (manafactured by weisco)but could not find it in there listings, talked to a rep at weisco an he told me they were built for fst , talked to mickey an found out they were 11.5 to 1, i had a weisco 11.5 sitting beside it an there was a huge diffrence in the dome ,i would have guessed the fst piston would be at least 13 to 1 compared to the weisco 11.5 to 1, i now have the parts installed in my motor, i saw a lot of power increase over the weisco 11.5


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

thx for the replies everyone . Has anyone heard of fundy??


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Use to be good kits but his new billit cams are lacking and customer service has always lacked for US buyers. Canadians have better luck actually getting their stuff in a timely manner.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

thx brute 650, but i thought the bittit cams are the way to go, something about no welds. They claiming a total of 100hp with their kit and my mods while other kits are only calling for an extra 10hp


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

100HP w/ just a bolt in kit? = false advertisement. lol


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

ya i know thats cams,pistons and upgradded spring with my msd and muzzy. A few different dealerships around here that installed them are agreeing with him. One was 102hp on the dyno


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

They are trying to sell something a dyno can read what you want it to read if you know how to run it. Fundy quotes their numbers at the crank. Subtract 5% for inflated numbers and additional 40% for loss in drivetrain and you may be close. 

The billet cams suck they say they are the same grinds but they make less power than the old style and are still in r&d stage but he is continually selling something he knows isn't 100%. The talk about welds flaking is a marketing ploy. Sure they flake but it takes a really bad cam to actually cause problems. 

My .02 cents from 1st hand knowledge


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Its not false advertisement he is getting it on his dyno and at the crank


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

By the way I think fundy is garbage and that post should be deleted for previously stated reasons


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

ok sry just asked, i knew the hp was at the crank, im just trying to do some research, u guys are the first people that didnt like them, cause everyone who has them said nothing but good things. Im just trying to find the best one for me thats all.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Fst is the best


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I like these 4 builders dsc, amr, flynt, and fst. 

Each have their goods and bads but imo fundy is not a good choice for usa customers


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

03maxpower said:


> Fst is the best


In your opinion.... He is. Others might disagree. Just to clarify that statement.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats right in my opinion and many others that ran his kits along with other kits they would pick fst hands down now dsc may very well be an awesome kit but for proven reliability go with fst with that being said if dsc comes along and gets a proven track record I may run one of his kits one day


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd say he's pretty proven already. He's been doing it for quite a while now.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

hmm , i thought i made my mind up but not now.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

montecarlo said:


> hmm , i thought i made my mind up but not now.


Lmao montecarlo, as you can see it is really personal preference and track record in reliability. Try to talk with all of the above mentioned companies and which ever one you feel comfortable with, go with them. Creating horsepower in a combustion engine isn't rocket science, keeping them from coming apart is what your after I would think!


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

wyo58 said:


> Lmao montecarlo, as you can see it is really personal preference and track record in reliability. Try to talk with all of the above mentioned companies and which ever one you feel comfortable with, go with them. Creating horsepower in a combustion engine isn't rocket science, keeping them from coming apart is what your after I would think!


 yep thx. I did alot of researching around and talked to lots of people, And it looks like i will be going with fst


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

MONTECARLO, i have the std. bore kit with the stage 2 cams from fundy in my 09 brute and everything that he claims about the power that he makes is true its jus unreal how much power gain that i got from the kit wit it bein jus a stock bore kit. i am way mre than pleased wit the out come of my bike. the only complaint that i had was that it took a lil over a month to get my parts in and one reason for that was because he had to cut my cams when i orderd them and plus my stuff gt held up in customs for a few days bt i have nothing bt good to say about him and when u combine ther motor kits with a VFJ clutch u better get u a seat belt for ur brute cause the first time u nail it its gna be an insane feeling. thats jus my opinion.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

thx big black, how long have u been running the kit now?? the good thing if i go with fst is im sure its gonna give me around the same power and i believe they are quit a bit cheaper too


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

03maxpower said:


> Thats right in my opinion and many others that ran his kits along with other kits they would pick fst hands down now dsc may very well be an awesome kit but for proven reliability go with fst with that being said if dsc comes along and gets a proven track record I may run one of his kits one day


 
I couldn't agree with you more. Track record means a lot. I've seen builders come along and sell kits with no testing what so ever.....been there done that. One thing thats different here is, I've been where ya ll are now. I now know why some builders try and sell certain parts. being on the other side of the fence now....alot of it makes more since..... I've been riding and racing these bikes for years. Relying on someones word when your about to spend your hard earned money is a tough one. 


Is a piston JUST a piston....yes up till a certain point. To be honest....for the everyday rider you will not see a difference between a high dollar piston and a basic piston. If your an all out drag racer, running big carbs and big exhaust, then yes...you MIGHT see a difference with a high dollar, H/C pistons. Cams and set up play a bigger role than anyone can imagine.


All in all...Our kits are tested by real riders..under real conditions to ensure you are getting what you need..nothing less...the best bang for your buck.....guaranteed!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ real world testing. Not stuck on a dyno. Where results can be altered. ;-)


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ real world testing. Not stuck on a dyno. Where results can be altered. ;-)


now thats my kinda testing !!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

montecarlo said:


> thx big black, how long have u been running the kit now?? the good thing if i go with fst is im sure its gonna give me aroud the same power and i believe they are quit a bit cheaper too[/quote
> 
> no problem man, ive been running it in my bike since the first of april and have nt had one issuse wit mine at all and they a lil on the cheaper side also bought a 100 difference. i also recommend that is u get ther kit also order the high flow water pump cause its deff worth the money and it helps alot.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ real world testing. Not stuck on a dyno. Where results can be altered. ;-)


 
I delt with that 1st hand on two different kind of dyno's. One was back in 07 at a dyno in Miss. It was a L/S dyno. Put the bike on the dyno. The guy made two pulls. They where 55 and 58. He asked me if that was about right. I told him it seemed low compared to to other dynos. He went into the computer and made some changes. Made two more pulls and they where both 68. Thats 10hp difference by making a change in the cumputer...lol

Another time about a year or two ago...same senerro... It was on a dynaJet dyno.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

DSC said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. Track record means a lot. I've seen builders come along and sell kits with no testing what so ever.....been there done that. One thing thats different here is, I've been where ya ll are now. I now know why some builders try and sell certain parts. being on the other side of the fence now....alot of it makes more since..... I've been riding and racing these bikes for years. Relying on someones word when your about to spend your hard earned money is a tough one.
> 
> 
> Is a piston JUST a piston....yes up till a certain point. To be honest....for the everyday rider you will not see a difference between a high dollar piston and a basic piston. If your an all out drag racer, running big carbs and big exhaust, then yes...you MIGHT see a difference with a high dollar, H/C pistons. Cams and set up play a bigger role than anyone can imagine.
> ...


Thank you for posting this I mean no disrespect towards you im just saying mickey has been around a long time and his kits are reliable and the guys saying the hp is close on all kits I believe are correct also so that leaves price and reliability unless you are trying to squeeze every ounce out of it and dont care how long it will last


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

bigblackbrute said:


> montecarlo said:
> 
> 
> > thx big black, how long have u been running the kit now?? the good thing if i go with fst is im sure its gonna give me aroud the same power and i believe they are quit a bit cheaper too[/quote
> ...


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry I missed this post guys. I am very bias to DSC and not just because I am running his kit now. This is my opinon on each kit I have owned and ran. And I have owned alot of different setups and until now I was never really happy with the power my bike made.

My bike:
Flynt: H/C 750 KIT. 12.1 CP pistons with his old trail cams. Ran really real and never had any issues but wanted more.
FST 840 stage 2 cams: ran great never had any issuses but when the guy I sold my Flynt 750 H/C motor too was only a bike behind me when we raced I knew it was time to change.
AMR 840: Great power but it used oil and ALOT of oil. And only takes six to eight months to get parts.
DSC 840: Come get some if ya want some..............:rockn:

Wifes bike
xtreme performance atv 853cc kit with FST3 cams: Makes good power and I have had no problems with it. I sold it last week because the wife didnt like the power!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

montecarlo said:


> bigblackbrute said:
> 
> 
> > ya i was gonna get the water pump too. Also did u get an oil cooler and can u give me an example on the power increase from the kit?
> ...


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

BIGCOUNTRY750 said:


> Sorry I missed this post guys. I am very bias to DSC and not just because I am running his kit now. This is my opinon on each kit I have owned and ran. And I have owned alot of different setups and until now I was never really happy with the power my bike made.
> 
> My bike:
> Flynt: H/C 750 KIT. 12.1 CP pistons with his old trail cams. Ran really real and never had any issues but wanted more.
> ...



Wish you were closer just to see the difference side by side it would be interesting


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

thx again


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

can anyone tell me the website for fst?


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

i found it but does anyone know when its suppose to be back up and running??


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope just noticed that the other day hard to say how long it will be down


----------



## Four Stroke Tech (Sep 16, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> No, just one or 2 in particular that we dont support b/c of shady work or bad customer service. Or them just being toolbags. Spend enough time looking around the forum and you'll know who they are... you'll see people complaining about their parts and or service.
> 
> We dont do it to bash on someone, we do it to keep our members from buying shatty products.


 
So I guess you are going to delete my post or anything about me?

Quote:
Originally Posted by *03maxpower*  
_Well ill tell you now mickey is anything but shady and his kits are the most reliable on the market_

Long story man.... lets just say Micky burned a lot of bridges along the way...... But , you are right about his parts. I have his pistons in mine. 



People have the right to their opinion,well I guess everyone but me. The fact is I told it the way it was,just like Dale said to me today,he didn't always liked what I said but it was the truth,now he buys a few things from me. When him and Flynt first started doing stuff together they were not building anything fast,and I stated that.At least he has risen above his beef with me.


----------



## Four Stroke Tech (Sep 16, 2011)

It's funny,I used to get so much flack because I didn't use a dyno,only my butt dyno. After hearing that for a few years on KR's I spent $35,000 on two dyno's,rear wheel and crank,just like Fundy's to shut him up and call BS on his numbers.

The short time I used them I never made 1 hp more on anything I tried new over my old products. So I sold both of them to AMR.lol 

I can guess my rear wheel HP with in 1 to 2 HP of VForceJohn's dyno with my butt dyno.


----------



## Four Stroke Tech (Sep 16, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> In your opinion.... He is. Others might disagree. Just to clarify that statement.


 
Wow I'm glad you cleared that up! Really? is that even necessary?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dont start being an *** now... If you want to be here be here. But don't start any bull or make smart *** remarks. I obviously already dont like You so, unless you want to make your stay here real short......


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad youre here mickey hope they let you and your opinions and facts stay also alot of knowledge in them


----------



## Four Stroke Tech (Sep 16, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Dont start being an *** now... If you want to be here be here. But don't start any bull or make smart *** remarks. I obviously already dont like You so, unless you want to make your stay here real short......


 
Um,who started with the smart a$$ remarks?

And maybe you can clarify what I ever did to you personally? Since I have never done business with you,or talked to you personally,that I know of anyway.


----------

